# New Babies



## K.B.

June tri color dob 3/14/21
Laurie tan and white 3/2/21


----------



## K.B.

More pics!!!







View attachment 201641
View attachment 201643
View attachment 201639
View attachment 201645
View attachment 201647


----------



## K.B.

!


----------



## K.B.

Get outta my shot ma!


----------



## K.B.

Playtime!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## MadHouse

They are adorable!
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## K.B.

@MadHouse thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## K.B.

Me and June


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

She was shivering so...


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Kass

Awe! What an adorable baby! I'm sure your having a great time with her


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very good pictures! Cute kidds!


----------



## K.B.

Kass said:


> Awe! What an adorable baby! I'm sure your having a great time with her


I am she's a doll cuddles right up!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## K.B.

June!!!


----------



## K.B.

Laurie


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my adorable.


----------



## K.B.

Guess who found out how to get out of the goat pen today!!!! Turned around and there Laurie was standing behind me! Lol he squeezed through the bigger part of the fence! Had to move a tire off the other one.


----------



## toth boer goats

Escape artist.


----------



## Tanya

That is how its done!


----------



## K.B.

June loves the tires


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Cute calico patterned little girl.


----------



## K.B.

Thanks she's awesome!!!!


----------



## JML Farms

I don't know how I missed the original posts. Keep those pictures coming! They are cuties!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks they are adorable and very friendly


----------



## K.B.

Checking out the new ramp!


----------



## K.B.

One of these two handsome boys is coming home with me thanks to @FoxRidge born this morning. Such a hard choice!!!!
View attachment 206767
View attachment 206768
View attachment 206769


----------



## K.B.

Boy 1


----------



## K.B.

Boy 1


----------



## K.B.

Boy 2
View attachment 206773


----------



## K.B.

Darn photo didn't work!


----------



## K.B.

All blue eyes and polled thanks to the beautiful Calypso and @FoxRidge


----------



## MadHouse

They are all cute! Hard choice!


----------



## K.B.

MadHouse said:


> They are all cute! Hard choice!


I'm leaning toward the chocolate with the reddish copper color though, boy 2, I love them both


----------



## K.B.

Thinking Magnus ( means powerhouse in old norse) is that an ugly name?


----------



## MadHouse

I knew a boy named Magnus, he was a very nice boy. So, to me it is a nice name.


----------



## K.B.

@MadHouse thanks  I was also thinking Freyr the norse god!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice name.


----------



## K.B.

toth boer goats said:


> Nice name.


Thanks, I had a cat named Freya so I kind of want to do Freyr in a way but Magnus sounds like a beast lol


----------



## K.B.

I'm going with this little one! Now to name him! Leif, Magnus or Freyr


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That sure is an adorable kid. 🥰


----------



## K.B.

Thanks @NigerianNewbie I'm going with Leif, it's easy and cute just like him!


----------



## Tanya

Magnus is a very strong name


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Leif or Thor?


----------



## EJskeleton

K.B. said:


> Thinking Magnus ( means powerhouse in old norse) is that an ugly name?


Awesome name! Love old Norse! 💜


----------



## K.B.

I'm going to go with Thor I think!


----------



## Tanya

Thor for sure


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## K.B.

Lol Thor  boys will be boys!


----------



## toth boer goats

A moment captured in time, LOL 😂


----------



## K.B.




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Practice makes perfect! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

You all are too funny. And Thor is well, he’s optimistic.


----------



## K.B.

Yes he is


----------



## Tanya

K.B. said:


> Lol Thor  boys will be boys!
> View attachment 208078


Oh boy. He sure kniws why he exists.


----------



## K.B.

Yes he seems to


----------



## K.B.

New goat here, I know it's not a baby but she's adorable as well


----------



## K.B.

What do yall think... Her name is Sapphire btw


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

She is STUNNING!! 😍 I love her beautiful blue eyes and I think her name really fits her!!!💙


----------



## K.B.

Thanks I'm in love as well... I think it's a wonderful name as well, I can't take the credit for it though


----------



## toth boer goats

She is beautiful.


----------



## Tanya

Very nice goat


----------



## Goatastic43

She is beautiful! Especially with those blue eyes! The collar looks good on her,lol!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a pretty little lady! Very nice!


----------

